# dead blue gill



## RIFFLE (Feb 8, 2009)

went fishing on the neighborhood pond today and noticed there were some dead gills floating in the pond. started counting them and stopped around 50 because i got tired of counting them. the pond is about 7 acres, everything else seems normal, saw turtles, the usual grass carp, one dead largey, minnows. don't know what happened. anyone got a clue for me???? the only thing i can think of is we had a small storm last night, could lightning hit the pond and cause this?? i haven't been out on it since last week so i can't say exactly when they started dying.


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

i was at my favorite pond this weekend and saw the same thing even seen one blue gill that was swimming on his side and figured he was on his way out to nothing rong with any of the other fish caught just as many bass as usual and even a few crappie not sure of the problem going to ask one of my instructors at hocking college what they think of it and if anything interesting ill post what they think ???


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

There are a lot of possible reasons, but given the time of year and the temps we've been seeing I'de wager it's wear and tear on their bodys during the mating season, coupled with some really warm days that can cause bacteria (as well as many other things) to start multiplying. Add in a bunch of "in the moment" gills on their nest being themselves... the infection spreads easily amongst already worn out gills. 

There are a lot of reasons.. just saw a gill die off due to insecticides, LMB population wasn't affected however due to a higher tolerance of the chemical.

Saw quite a few dead gills this Spring, no doubt it my mind the vast majority are casualties of love


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Just relealized you said community pond.... really opens the door to possibilitys  Any chance someone caught 50 gills, put them in a bucket and "released" them after they were done fishing..... sounds crazy but I've seen it all


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

My daughter and I fished for about 20 minutes on Sunday and managed to kill 3 bluegill and a hybrid striper. Like fish man said, a lot of stuff going on in ponds right now...spawning, weather changes, watersheds being disturbed for planting season then couple that with several fisherman over a holiday weekend in a 7 acre lake and 50 dead fish really isn't too surprising.


----------



## RIFFLE (Feb 8, 2009)

well thanks everyone for the input i guess ill chalk it up to nature taking its course. its just a shame to see all them dead fish!!!


----------

